# are goldens considered as long hair or short hair?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wouldn't get a furminator at all. It damages the coat.


----------



## Lucky1990 (Aug 30, 2012)

Megora said:


> Wouldn't get a furminator at all. It damages the coat.


well do you have anything you perfer to use? because i gave my puppy a bath today( shes about 11 weeks old ) and i noticed she's shedding sooo much.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Golden retrievers shed. It's not a huge deal. Brush them every day. Get used to using rollers on your clothes if it bothers you. 

There is never going to be a point where your dog is not going to shed.

They also blow their coats every time they are bathed. So keep that in mind going forwards and don't panic if they are shedding everywhere after baths. 

With a puppy who probably doesn't have that much coat yet, I would use a pin brush. I use wire slickers, but generally NOT until their coats start coming in. You don't want to scratch their skin and make grooming unpleasant for them.


----------



## Lucky1990 (Aug 30, 2012)

Megora said:


> Golden retrievers shed. It's not a huge deal. Brush them every day. Get used to using rollers on your clothes if it bothers you.
> 
> There is never going to be a point where your dog is not going to shed.
> 
> ...


alrighty thanks, cause i did notice her shedding, but since it was cold today, i filled my bathtub with water and let her have some fun in it, afterwards i found out a huge amount of fur just scared me thats all.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

If you think she is shedding a lot now just wait til she is an adult! 

I love my Golden Tumbleweeds . Not kidding when I lost Lucky I missed the Tumble Weeds!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I would stay away from a furminator unless you have a groomer who can show you how to use it correctly. It can be a good tool, but if used wrong, will cut the guard hairs and do a really cut-up job on the coat. On heavy coats, with practice and guidance you can get good results, but make sure you get help learning how.

I use just a good pen brush, slicker and a demater. Comb for tail and ruff around face.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I use a rake, a slicker, and a comb for the ears, but that's now that Max has his full coat.

As a puppy I used a pin brush and a comb for the ears. I hate ear mats.

A furminator is not something I would ever try. Max's coat is his flowing, crowning glory. One of the reasons I went with a golden and not a lab, that glorious coat. A thorough brushing Wednesday an Saturday or Sunday and quick brushings during the week as we watch TV is what works for him.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

I wouldn't use a furminator as it strips the top coat which is the protection of a golden. I like the Oster rake (pictured below). It does a great job taking out the loose undercoat. I am also a big fan on golden owners getting a dog blow dryer (example below). I have a more professional dryer but the one pictured or others work great. This is great for when you give them a bath but you can also use it when they are shedding. When my dogs are in a bad shedding season I brush them while blowing them out a bit. Personally I also use it when my dogs go to the beach or walk in sandy areas. We come home and blow out the sand so we don't have to wash all the time. I ordered my from petedge.com but many places sell them. Hope that helps.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I wouldn't use the Furminator on a puppy. I do use it on my adult but only when he's actively shedding and only on those area, usually his rump/upper rear legs where I can actually see the undercoat shedding out, not all over. I've never used it on feathering, chest or tail. Use a light hand.


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

I've posted this picture before, but my dog loves the comb and curry brush from the Furminator company. The comb's teeth spin individually and it helps get through any mats or sticky parts. The curry brush is rubber and is really soft on the skin. Both get out a lot of hair. I also use the curry brush in the bath to help get loose hair and massage the shampoo and rinse. 
I brush everyday using these two tools and every other day or so I add the slicker brush. And of course, I brush and comb before a bath and brush blow dry after. Sandy loves to get brush and bathed. But no matter how much I brush (outside) I still have to vacuum daily inside. But as everyone here has said, that's just part of having a golden life.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Lucky1990 (Aug 30, 2012)

Mbottema said:


> I've posted this picture before, but my dog loves the comb and curry brush from the Furminator company. The comb's teeth spin individually and it helps get through any mats or sticky parts. The curry brush is rubber and is really soft on the skin. Both get out a lot of hair. I also use the curry brush in the bath to help get loose hair and massage the shampoo and rinse.
> I brush everyday using these two tools and every other day or so I add the slicker brush. And of course, I brush and comb before a bath and brush blow dry after. Sandy loves to get brush and bathed. But no matter how much I brush (outside) I still have to vacuum daily inside. But as everyone here has said, that's just part of having a golden life.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


thanks alot I just bought the curry brush


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a furminator and really like it, and have never had a problem with it. I also make sure not to overuse it though. I used it more often when my dog blew out her coat. I don't think I'd use it on a puppy though, if you did, I would get the long hair.
I also have a pin brush, a rake, you name it. Although I don't have a curry brush, I have something similar that I really like, and I also use it during baths. It's the same principal


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> If you think she is shedding a lot now just wait til she is an adult!
> 
> I love my Golden Tumbleweeds . Not kidding when I lost Lucky I missed the Tumble Weeds!


Golden Tumbleweeds! LOVE IT!


----------

